# WEC: Larson vs. Condit



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Is anyone watching this tonite? It's on Versus, free.

I'm betting on wins from:

1.) Brock Larson (from Mpls, MN)

2.) Paulo Filho

Who are u betting on the win for?

:beer:


----------

